# da sole bastano a comprendersi



## alessandra82

Hola,
¿puedo traducir "da sole bastano a comprendersi con se entienden por si mismas?

Original:
 Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano a comprendersi.

MI prueba
Las expresiones del rostro se entienden por si mismas

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Valiska

alessandra82 said:


> Las expresiones del rostro se entienden por sí mismas


----------



## Neuromante

La traducción es:
*Las expresiones del rostro se comprenden por si solas.*
O mejor y menos ambiguo:
Las expresiones del rostro *pueden comprenderse* por si solas.

Si usas "sí mismas" lo primero que viene a la cabeza es que son ellas las que se entienden a ellas mismas. 
Y el verbo "comprenderse" es mejor que "entenderse" en este contexto.


----------



## 0scar

Para mi dice:
_Con solo las expresiones del rostro es suficiente para entenderse._


----------



## scorpio1984

0scar said:


> Para mi dice:
> _*Solo con* las expresiones del rostro es suficiente para entenderse._


 
Aunque la opción de "las expresiones del rostro se comprenden por *sí* solas" me gusta bastante.


----------



## 0scar

Pero son cosas distintas.
Que alguien en italiano reformule la oración original para ver lo que quiere decir realmente.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Las expresiones del rostro *pueden comprenderse* por si solas.





0scar said:


> Para mi dice:
> _Con solo las expresiones del rostro es suficiente para entenderse. _



Un poco más de contexto no le habría hecho daño a nadie, de todas formas estoy de acuerdo con Oscar y con su traducción: "Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano a comprendersi", así, sin nada más, significa que dos personas pueden entenderse sin hablar, con solo las expresiones del rostro. 
En cambio, parafraseando la traducción propuesta por Neuromante, su frase equivaldría a decir que los gestos en un rostro se pueden fácilmente interpretar, y al original italiano le quitaría el sentido de acción recíproca: comprenderse (unos con otros), comprendersi (l'un l'altro).


----------



## honeyheart

Allora, e mettendo insieme quanto detto finora, credo che una traduzione più fedele alla frase originale potrebbe essere:



alessandra82 said:


> Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano a comprendersi.


"Las expresiones del rostro alcanzan por sí solas para entenderse."


----------



## Neuromante

Larroja said:


> En cambio, parafraseando la traducción propuesta por Neuromante, su frase equivaldría a decir que los gestos en un rostro se pueden fácilmente interpretar, y al original italiano le quitaría el sentido de acción recíproca: comprenderse (unos con otros), comprendersi (l'un l'altro).



Bueno: Es que eso es lo que dice el original ¿No?


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Bueno: Es que eso es lo que dice el original ¿No?



No, como dije antes, según yo no, como ya he dicho arriba: 





> estoy de acuerdo con Oscar y con su traducción: "Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano a comprendersi", así, sin nada más, significa que dos personas pueden entenderse sin hablar, con solo las expresiones del rostro.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero sería "...fra loro"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Pero sería "...fra loro"



Quella frase per un italiano ha un solo significato possibile, che il contesto riuscirebbe a spiegare e definire meglio, senza modificarne però la sostanza: comprender_si_, come verbo riflessivo, contiene già in sé il significato di capirsi l'un l'altro. Dove "l'un l'altro" può stare tranquillamente sottinteso.


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> Quella frase per un italiano ha un solo significato possibile, che il contesto riuscirebbe a spiegare e definire meglio, senza modificarne però la sostanza: comprender_si_, come verbo riflessivo, contiene già in sé il significato di capirsi l'un l'altro. Dove "l'un l'altro" può stare tranquillamente sottinteso.



Pienamente d'accordo con larroja. Del resto, direi che non vi è bisogno di più contesto, la frase è molto chiara. Non solo bisogna fare più attenzione con i verbi riflessivi italiani: nella forma "a comprendersi", intesa correttamente,  vi è già il  senso spiegato da Larroja. C'è poco da eccepire.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Quella frase per un italiano ha un solo significato possibile, che il contesto riuscirebbe a spiegare e definire meglio, senza modificarne però la sostanza: comprender_si_, come verbo riflessivo, contiene già in sé il significato di capirsi l'un l'altro. Dove "l'un l'altro" può stare tranquillamente sottinteso.



Scusa, ma dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale non è detto: potrebbe essere un "si" passivante. *In assenza di altro contesto*, che in questo caso è *indispensabile, *potrebbe essere:

Le espressioni del volto *da sole* bastano *a comprendersi*.

Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano *ad essere comprese*.

Nel senso che le espressioni del volto sono sufficienti per dare un'idea dei sentimenti/delle emozioni di una persona -> se comprenden por sí solas ....

Cioè, si tratta di *due *possibili significati ed *entrambi corretti* della frase: "comprendersi" reciproco (significato comunque più probabile) e "comprendere" passivo.

Cioè2: per evitare dibattiti infiniti e inutili (perché in questo caso *tutti *hanno ragione) sarebbe cosa gradita aggiungere il contesto della frase senza essere *costantemente* supplicati... 

È paradossale che* i primi *interessati al foro (coloro che rivolgono le domande) siano sempre *gli ultimi *a sforzarsi per rispettare le regole e a partecipare attivamente nei tentativi di traduzione...


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Scusa, ma dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale non è detto: potrebbe essere un "si" passivante. *In assenza di altro contesto*, che in questo caso è *indispensabile, *potrebbe essere:
> 
> Le espressioni del volto *da sole* bastano *a comprendersi*.
> 
> Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano *ad essere comprese*.



Può darsi, salvo il fatto che la costruzione è talmente desueta, oggi, da risultare rarissima, e anche inutilmente ambigua: non a caso di norma il passivo si esplicita: a essere comprese.


----------



## alessandra82

ursu-lab said:


> Scusa, ma dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale non è detto: potrebbe essere un "si" passivante. *In assenza di altro contesto*, che in questo caso è *indispensabile, *potrebbe essere:
> Le espressioni del volto *da sole* bastano *a comprendersi*.
> Le espressioni del volto da sole bastano *ad essere comprese*.
> Nel senso che le espressioni del volto sono sufficienti per dare un'idea dei sentimenti/delle emozioni di una persona -> se comprenden por sí solas ....
> Cioè, si tratta di *due *possibili significati ed *entrambi corretti* della frase: "comprendersi" reciproco (significato comunque più probabile) e "comprendere" passivo.


Il senso che dà Ursula è quello corretto:
le espressioni del volto sono sufficienti per dare un'idea dei sentimenti/delle emozioni di una persona -> se comprenden por sí solas ....


----------

